# Abbott-Davies Balancing Rein



## christian (23 January 2006)

K Well the owner of one of the horses I ride (sig pik-bay) has suggested that I ride her in an Abott Davies, he has ridden several of his previous horses in one. She carries her neck high and hollows her back (she is not in pain, she has been checked, she is suffering from a severe lack of schooling, thats all) but since I have used it, there has been no end of improvement. She uses her back end nicely and we have a decent outline. I have been using it for a while now, but I am still a bit wary of it.

Can you guys basically tell me all you know about these things, and it would be interesting to hear what people think of them. How can I make it as effective as possible?? (i usually try and be gentle but firm If that makes sense) How should I use it regarding jumping? And what else should I know about using it? 

Sorry for all the questions,
Thanks in advance


----------



## keeley (23 January 2006)

The Abbott Davis can be a very useful and effective tool if used properly, it helps build up muscle and topline in correct places therefore once you stop using it the horse should be more capable of using itself. But like all 'gadgets' it has to be used properly to get good results.

Some horses like it but some resist, you may find that as soon as you stop using it she will revert to her previous behaviour as there is nothing making her work properly. I would not use it all the time but I know on the instructions it says to use it solidly for 6 weeks! 

DO NOT use it whilst jumping, it is very dangerous. The horse should be free to stretch its neck whilst jumping - the abbott davis wont allow this.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (24 January 2006)

The abbot-davies is usesful for showing the horse the correct outline and getting them to use the muscles over their backs.  I like the fact that even with it on it is very difficult for the rider to pull the horse into a shape (you have probably notices the reins look slack between the bit and clip until the horse carries himself then the loop disappears and you find you have a nice soft elastic contact).  I found to get rid of the slack in the reins I had to really use my legs and ride forward, which ultimately is the correct way.

I used one for all my flatwork sessions for a couple of weeks, though I dont school every day, and the improvement when it was removed was enormous.  One of the main benefits was the fact that I had become stronger through my leg and had developed more feel for a soft elastic contact.  Ultimately as a gadget it helped both of us.

Essay over!


----------



## Lozz1uk (24 January 2006)

The instruction book that comes with it says you can jump up to 3 foot in it BUT - i wouldn't. I tried a small cross-pole once and it was awful - horse threw head around etc and really objected. Took it off straight away and jumped again just to show her I wasn't going to put her through that!


----------



## nickistella (8 March 2007)

hi there.

The abbott davis was invented by malcome pyrah some years ago with the backing of the abbott davis stud. It very effective with all horse from the young to the old and can be used on ponies with children. the idea is it balances your horse putting its head in the correct possition for the best work from your horse. You just need plenty of leg to work the horse down dont try to pull them down with your hands.

You can jump in them it just takes a little practice if you hang on your horses head whilst jumping they will hit it and react. so try and be free with your hands. i have been working with this system for some years as i worked for the man that you see on the front of the book. take your time with it and remember to let your horse have a break whilst you are schooling and let him streach his neck.  happy riding. nicki


----------



## happy_hacker (18 June 2008)

Ive used one on my mare and its incredible to feel the difference.

BUT

I wouldnt use it as a permanent fix, and personally wouldnt jump in it unless i knew that i had 100% release in my hands. If the horse even does one catleap or an odd jump and catches you off balance, the balancing rein can seriously put them off jumping.


----------



## Thistle (18 June 2008)

very useful tool to show the horse the correct way, without strapping it down like draw reins.


----------



## Moody27 (25 August 2009)

I have just been given a balancing rein to try on my horse so will keep you posted


----------



## sirhc (2 November 2009)

hi moody mare,i am trying to find an instruction booklet for the abbot davies balancing rein as i want to read the book before buying.if you can help i am happy to pay a reasonable sum for a copy.thanks in advance. sirhc


----------

